# Colored horse contest



## paintluver

Ok, post pics of your pintos, paints, appies... Anything with some color!

RULES:
-only 1 photo please
-ends February 4
-It must be your horse (Leased/ridden is fine) or you must have taken the picture
-This is kind of a photography contest, so make sure your pictures are clean and crisp!

Have fun!

I can't wait to see the pretty colored horses!


----------



## ilovestitch

This is my paint gelding Stitch


----------



## paintluver

^Beautiful picture!


----------



## paintluver

Ok, I know me and stitch here aren't the only ones with colored horses!

Lets see some more!!!!


----------



## rangergirl56m

This is my husband's horse, Chief(I took the pic though)


----------



## CloudsMystique

This is Coach, a Paso Fino gelding:


----------



## smrobs

Here is a pic of my horse that I sold, Jet. He was a 5 year old APHA.
Please forgive my crappy equitation.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

Here is my 8 yr old Gelding Ty:


----------



## Jake and Dai

Here's my big boy Jake.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Johnny- 19 year old Appaloosa gelding that I ride.


----------



## paintluver

Beautiful pictures! Love all the color we have!


----------



## jadeewood

damm - i have 3 pictures of my 3 coloured horses. ermm. i will choose my eventer:
can we upload one picture per coloured horse or per member? 

this is apache
this is her coloured side and the other side she is just competly white.


----------



## Pro

Here's Pro


----------



## thunderhooves

Chance, registered APHA with blaze and socks. I think he's colored, after all, he's not invisible!(i know what you really mean by colored)
I think he is super cute! and i will post another pic, just in case it is per horse. second pic is one of mare i sold and her filly. edit- can't find the pic on here, will post later.


----------



## CrazyChester

Abby


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

If we can have more than one colored horses (one pic per horse) then I will post another later. If not, here is my one entry. Dozer


----------



## fourtwentyam




----------



## FjordFan

My Traditional Coloured, Barney aged 7 months


----------



## jadeewood

^^ you should enter that in my contest for everyone contest - stunning


----------



## paintluver

great pics everyone!

Well, I guess you can post 1 picture of each of your colored horses. Like if you have 3 appies, and a pinto, you can post 1 picture of each of them.


----------



## jadeewood

great  xx

1st pic - rubon
2nd pic - lenny


----------



## paintluver

You just reminded me of something, the new horses you put up can you put their names so I know who I am judging?


----------



## Trinity

My red dun paint, Cody
And
Savhanna my red roan snow cap


----------



## hkfarms

my trail riding buddy, complete with sunglasses, on her gelding Tink


----------



## mom2pride

My Sabino mare...I geuss I will have to get more pics of her, where she's not wearing her leggies, or is just a head shot...


----------



## mom2pride

Trinity said:


> My red dun paint, Cody
> And
> Savhanna my red roan snow cap


Hey you still have Savhanna? That's wonderful! How is she doing???


----------



## HorsePride

Beautiful horses everyone!!


----------



## Trinity

Im actually buying her back, so she is mine again  Shes doing really well


----------



## pony hunter rydr

Me and my old pony, Lady Sings the Blues (Blue Lady)


----------



## Dartanion

Dartanion (Black & White Tobiano)









Painted By A Cherokee


----------



## brighteyes08

heeerrrreeeessss Benson!


----------



## jadeewood

great photos


----------



## ilovestitch

I love seeing all of the patterns on this contest!


----------



## paintluver

Great colors everyone! Lets see some more!


----------



## omgpink

*Ocho*









*Denali*









*Leyla*









*Kachina*


----------



## my2geldings




----------



## Cowgirl140ty

Well since we can do one of each horse now... Here are my other 2:

My 3 yr old appaloosa mare: L A Malibu Maui








And my almost 2 yr old Appaloosa Gelding(although he was only 3 months in the pic): ImHeirrisistibleToo


----------



## PaintsTheWorld

*Here is my boy there is one pic of him as a young colt. he will be three on valentine*




































Rudy Blue Eyes


----------



## ilovestitch

PaintsTheWorld I love his color pattern and Im more of a clean definition,framed overo paint lover. He is gorgeous! I love his bald face!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

Heres my pony Bell


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny

Here is Amigo at one year!
I could take pictures of her days on end, she is such a gorgeous animal!


----------



## wesgirl

Annie


----------



## ThunderJumper

One of thunder when we were done riding


----------



## Gidget

Here is a few of Gidgit


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2707/4312858336_8be06869b7_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2706/4312862798_78b867b787_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4005/4312865620_8d55746ac7_b.jpg


----------



## Unwoven

Romeo ! ;] Also known as Way To Romance !!!


----------



## paintluver

Guys I am going to remind you of the rules.
Please only 1 photo PER horse. 
It isn't fair to the people that only entered one picture of their horse and other people entered 3 or 4.
Thank you!


----------



## jagman6201

Here is miss Lil' Lady Croton! Not my best "photography" wise, but it really shows off her attitude perfectly!


----------



## Dani9192

my pinto mare grace


----------



## paintluver

Bumpy Bump!


----------



## tseluyu dylan

*Koravello*

_Vello _is my big warmblood with an even bigger personality .


----------



## paintluver

Man, I think this is one of my favorite threads at this time!
I love all of the color!


----------



## shadowanne

Though her color may not be very loud, Smudge always turns heads:









Please excuse the crummy iphone photo, in the barn, in the twilight, in the winter.


----------



## smrobs

Smudge is a very unique colored horse. What color do you call her?


----------



## paintluver

LAST DAY!!! I will be judging after school today.


----------



## Domino13011

Hope Im not too late! Bad picture but oh well, heres Domino:lol: (sorry it says horse forum. The original picture is on my other computer)


----------



## paintluver

*CLOSED:*

I think I am going to do this one a little different.
I have so many entries I will judge in categories
I will be back in about 5 minutes!


----------



## paintluver

This is one of the categories I just finished.
It is in no particular order, I just went through the threads and found the most unique patterns.
Most unique patterns
Rangergirl56m- Chief
Cowgirl140ty- Ty/imheirissistabletoo
Pro-Pro
ICrazyaboutu- Drozer
Fourtwentyam-little paint
Jadeewood-rubon
OMGPINK-Kachina
Paintstheworld-Valentino
Shadowanne-Smudge
ON TO NEXT CATEGORY!


----------



## paintluver

Here is another one
Again no specific order, I just went through the thread and found the clearest pictures that I thought would fit the category
I love stitch- stitch
Cloudsmistique-coach
Fourtwentyam-paint 
Jakeanddai-jake
Irydehorses-Johnny
Jadeewood-apache
Crazychester-abby
Fjordfan- barney
Laurenlovesjohnny-amigo
Jag6201-lil lady croton
Tseluyu dyan-vello
Domino13011-domino

Next category


----------



## paintluver

Cutest picture

Triplecrowngirl- Bell
CrazyChester-abby


----------



## paintluver

LAST CATEGORY

*Fav. App*
Cowgirl140ty- L A Malibu maui
*Fav. Paint*
Fourtwentyam-paint
*Fav. solid looking horse*
Thunderhooves-Chance


----------



## Dartanion

Where do Cherokee & Dartanion go?? :-(


----------



## ilovestitch

So the post about the clearest pictures are a category? or?


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

woohoo! cutest picture!


----------



## paintluver

Dartanion said:


> Where do Cherokee & Dartanion go?? :-(


 Oh my gosh, I am so sorry! I thougth I got everyone!
They were in the most unique pattern category!


----------



## Dartanion

paintluver said:


> Oh my gosh, I am so sorry! I thougth I got everyone!
> They were in the most unique pattern category!


 
Oh Ok cool! np! that is a lot of horses to keep track of. I'm sorry if I got this mixed up but were those the results or te categorys you are going to jusge?


----------

